# Mike Budenholzer hired as new HC



## ATLien

He comes from San Antonio. No more "Atlanta Hawks IQ" moments?

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/basketball/budenholzer-acknowledges-meeting-with-ferry-about-/nX5Gc/


----------



## ATLien

BTW, Larry Drew gets the Bucks job it looks like. Good coach. Got a lot out of a little this season.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks hired Quin Snyder and Darvin Ham as assistants. Both former NBDL head coaches. Player development?

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/pro-sports/hawks-hire-ex-lakers-aide-as-assistant-coach/nYL8k/


----------



## R-Star

Darvin Ham is an assistant coach?

That's crazy.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

I loved Darvin Ham.


----------



## R-Star

He broke Rik Smits heart. He blocked him twice on one play in the playoffs once.

I was like "Oh ****.... now Rik's going to retire." pretty sure he did too.


----------



## ATLien

I'm just curious, but how many wins do the Hawks need to get for Bud to get some COY votes?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428277990544273408
They'll probably meet most people's pre-season expectations for # of wins, but that they'll get there without Al Horford is good coaching, IMO.


----------

